# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Verprügelt die Frauen

## schiene

Nee,nee,nee,Männer sind auch nicht mehr das was sie waren.Schaut euch mal den Clip bis zum Ende an.Ich find ihn auf jeden fall lustig.  ::  
Viel Spaß dabei!!
http://www.funpps.de/pages/clip_preview ... view_id=82
mfG schiene

----------


## Hua Hin

Geiler Link, Schiene, besonders die Photos. :super:

----------

Was heißt hier Spaß?
Macht ihr das denn sonst anders?  :aetsch:

----------


## walter

Natürlich Monta. Leider viel zu wenig.   ::   :smt079

----------

